#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  dúvida sobre segurança em porta de ftp

## Dedao

Ola. Tenho 2 dúvidas a respeito de portas ftp. 

1 - É vantagem trocar a porta do ftp que somente o root tem acesso a porta, por uma porta 4343 (por exemplo) para "esconder " a porta do ftp ?

2 - As conexões do ftp são criptografadas ? Se alguem usar um sniffer em minhas conexões ftp, tem como descobrir em que porta o ftp esta rodando ?

[]'s, 
Renato

----------


## candrecn

> Ola. Tenho 2 dúvidas a respeito de portas ftp. 
> 
> 1 - É vantagem trocar a porta do ftp que somente o root tem acesso a porta, por uma porta 4343 (por exemplo) para "esconder " a porta do ftp ?
> 
> 2 - As conexões do ftp são criptografadas ? Se alguem usar um sniffer em minhas conexões ftp, tem como descobrir em que porta o ftp esta rodando ?
> 
> []'s, 
> Renato


É vantagem, mas mudar a porta não "esconde", só evita deixar o serviço de FTP tão "obvio"... Mude a porta, coloque um firewall, limite tentativas de login em determinado tempo (se o ftp tiver suporte, claro), use um login "não-obvio" (não use root, adm, administrador, SEU NOME, etc), use senha forte, e de brinde use criptografia (isso responde sua segunda pergunta), isso, ftp normal NÃO FAZ criptografia, se quiser criptografia use ftp em cima de uma VPN ou SFTP, sem isso seus dados serão "visiveis" por um sniffer (até o login e senha :P)

Boa sorte.

----------


## Laedrus

o porque de mudar a porta ajuda:

um script que varre uma faixa de IP's procurando portas padrão abertas não te encontraria ;-)

----------


## dimago

acredito que seja interessante trocar.. mais o mais interessante seria vc dizer no seu fwl que somente conexoes vindo de tal _IP_ consigam chegar em tal servidor em tal porta, que seria a porta q vc alterou..
mas se o pessoal nao tiver um ip estático, vc muda sim a porta, e tira o banner do ftp.. assim evitando de tentarem axar alguma vulnerabilidade na versao do ftp que vc usar..

abs

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao ajuda em nada..

negocio eh ter um bom filtro e o daemons esta bem configurado e SEGURO  :Smile:

----------


## Laedrus

o que seria um filtro de daemons?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

por exemplo...

o SSH (porta tcp 22).. tem necessidade de todo mundo acessar ? ou somente alguns hosts ? se for alguns hosts... faça um filtro.. liberando a porta para aqueles hosts... 

.... isto eh valido para todos os serviços....

----------

